# Guts hanging out



## rrodgers4 (Feb 20, 2007)

I went to go buy some RBP, today and when I got home I come to find that my P's have been fighting for the first time ever. There was one hell of a chunck missing, and some guts/flesh hanging out, but seems to be fine. The other, culprit I assume, is missing alot of his bottom lip. I know the lip isn't so bad, but what do i do about the belly? It's sick, I'll see if I can snap a pic, but the f****r seems to be fine, somehow. Sick, Pics tomorrow. Video added at post #9.


----------



## rrodgers4 (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh, by the way these fish are well fed and this happened before I added the new bigger ones.

Did I mention, tough guy still alive, and hanging tough, somehow?, It's nasty, right where his belly is.


----------



## yourockit (Aug 23, 2007)

where's the pic?


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I had a "brazilian red cheek" piranha once that looked like a dainty rhombeus that had its entire Jaw fall off and it tried its best to feed itself by pushing krill against the glass but died of starvation, I guess, after a week. I also had a gold spilo that had a bite the size of a quarter taken out of its dorsal region an inch before the dorsal fin by an aggressive caribe and over the course of the next couple years the wound first heeled then the muscle regenerated underneath so it was hardly noticeable.


----------



## yourockit (Aug 23, 2007)

shanker said:


> I had a "brazilian red cheek" piranha once that looked like a dainty rhombeus that had its entire Jaw fall off and it tried its best to feed itself by pushing krill against the glass but died of starvation, I guess, after a week. I also had a gold spilo that had a bite the size of a quarter taken out of its dorsal region an inch before the dorsal fin by an aggressive caribe and over the course of the next couple years the wound first heeled then the muscle regenerated underneath so it was hardly noticeable.


awesome!


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Yes the piranhas (and other fish) have amazing regenerative abilites.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ive seen that happen before (not to me but i saw pics) with the actual guts about 1inch out of the body (5inch red only) and it healed within a couple weeks compleatly

i would just seperate him and add salt and mayby some anti fungus/anti bacterial to him


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

pics??



rcr said:


> I went to go buy some RBP, today and when I got home I come to find that my P's have been fighting for the first time ever. There was one hell of a chunck missing, and some guts/flesh hanging out, but seems to be fine. The other, culprit I assume, is missing alot of his bottom lip. I know the lip isn't so bad, but what do i do about the belly? It's sick, I'll see if I can snap a pic, but the f****r seems to be fine, somehow. Sick, Pics tomorrow.


----------



## rrodgers4 (Feb 20, 2007)

Somehow the fish is still alive. Pics tomorrow. It's been about a week. I read on the opeffe (? Maybe right) site that piranhas have the ability and do every time, close off the wound when biting something in order to keep it alive so they can come back later for more. something about a dude cutting off a goldfishes head and it living for a few minutes, compared to a piranha biting the body off and leaving the head to stay alive for 30 minutes. When I got home and saw this there was no bleeding, and the fish seemed fine. He still has guts hanging out, pic tom, and still seems to be fine. It was actually the first to go after the shrimp that I fed them today, and seems to have started to heal. The regenerative power of piranha should be looked into for the benefit of humans, I wonder if anyone has realized this. What do you think?


----------



## rrodgers4 (Feb 20, 2007)

Couldn't get a good pic of the fish cause the camera isn't great and it wouldn't be still, so I took a video. There are a few points in it where you can see what guts I'm talking about. Kinda crazy but looks to be healing pretty well. You can watch the video at: 



 .


----------



## rrodgers4 (Feb 20, 2007)

rcr said:


> Couldn't get a good pic of the fish cause the camera isn't great and it wouldn't be still, so I took a video. There are a few points in it where you can see what guts I'm talking about. Kinda crazy but looks to be healing pretty well. You can watch the video at:
> 
> 
> 
> .


bump.


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

isolate him in a hospital tank with melafix, salt, and high temp..
it happened to me once and thats what i did. and now, my p' is already healed up, and back with the shoal.
its very important to separate him from the others as the other healthy ones will pick on him.
they know that he's injured and they will gang up on him.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I had one with the guts hanging out way worse......guts sucked back in and healed over just fine.


----------



## rrodgers4 (Feb 20, 2007)

Has almost completely healed. I did nothing. Thanks for the advice.


----------

